# BATUMI | Orbi Beach Tower | 117m | 384ft | 39 fl | T/O



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Orbi Beach Tower Batumi, Georgia*
117m / 384ft - 39 fl - Residential / Hotel - U/C 

Start: *2015*
End: *2018*










---



Novartis said:


>


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Update from the end of September



Shulc said:


>


----------

